# Home Brew aids at sea:



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Finding that manual keying was interupting my reading flow (latest book/magazine) I made up a 12v motor that rotated a cogged wheel. The cogs matched the holes on Walports kind donation of movie film. This film was then punched out in dots n dashes to call GKG etc (1 for each band)~ suitable blank length, for an eventual/hopeful QRY., and then it would go again.
Well THEY used tapes, so..... it worked lovely too.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Les

I think the members might be interested in your fruit machine as well!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Came across a BP sparks who wrote his own morse programme - when computers were in their infancy - beautiful morse too.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I was expecting some ideas about making some brew not dots and dashes.


John.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Some make dashes for brews.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Punching the dots in the film would be easy enough, but how did you punch the dashes in?
Bob


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Shipbuilder said:


> Punching the dots in the film would be easy enough, but how did you punch the dashes in?
> Bob


Used a rectangular punch. Same for the dots which were 2/3 shorter in length of course. Tedious but passed the watch and worth it in the long run.(Pint)
Did forget to say that the transmitter was activated thru a relay and a light shone thru the holes onto a light dependent resistor.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Naytikos said:


> Les
> 
> I think the members might be interested in your fruit machine as well!


Alas Exhibit A is locked away in the vaults and MIMCo still trying to work out the heavy call on Ledex motors and Nixie tubes.
Hope to declassify this project when photo found.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

But where do you get a rectangular punch? I often want to make small rectangular holes, but have to laboriously cut them out with a scalpel!
Bob


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I built an electronic keyer with memories and took it to sea on my first ship.

The Chief R/O's eyes almost fell out when I pushed a button and it called JCS while we sat back and watched!


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Shipbuilder said:


> But where do you get a rectangular punch? I often want to make small rectangular holes, but have to laboriously cut them out with a scalpel!
> Bob


Handmade it down the engine room Bob. Remember I was on 6 month sentence on that ship!!


----------

